# Google Nexus 2015: LG and Huawei Discussion Thread (Rumors)



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I am seeing a lot of interest for these devices, specially the LG model. So we will use this thread to discuss the rumors, the news and your expectations about the Nexus 2015. We'll change the thread to official discussion after the devices are released.

So here's what we are hearing at this moment.



*LG Nexus 5/5X, codename: Bullhead*

*Specs, rumors updated as of 13/09/2015:*


Snapdragon 808
3GB of RAM
16/32 GB storage
5.2-inch 1080p display
2700mAh battery
USB-Type C - Full implementation
12.3-megapixel camera
5-megapixel front-facing camera
Fingerprint Scanner
Android M

*Here are the alleged leaked pics:*

*i.imgur.com/cMfHaap.png

*i.imgur.com/aIMRZnW.jpg



*Huawei Nexus 6*

*Very little is known about this phone, rumored spec updated as of 13/09/2015:*


Snapdragon 820/Kirin 950
4GB of RAM
16/32 GB storage
5.7-inch QHD display
3500 mAh battery
USB-Type C - Full implementation
21 megapixel rear camera
Fingerprint Scanner
Android M

*The alleged leaked pics, take with ample amount of salt:*

*i.imgur.com/s38wDD7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/L9QwRuY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aZR8arW.jpg



*Both the phones will launch with Android M on 29th September 2015 and will be available for pre-orders in the US starting from middle of October.*

*So what are your thoughts on this? What do you NEED from these two devices?*



*Source:*
*www.androidpit.com/nexus-5-2015-price-release-date-specs-features
*www.androidpit.com/nexus-6-2015-release-date-price-specs-features


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 13, 2015)

Well a Chinese website is reporting that Huawei one will be postponed to next year as Huawei is working on a dual edge phone. So if it is indeed postponed than we might see the 820 making its way to this Nexus. Else if it is released this year we might see an 810 under the hood.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Well a Chinese website is reporting that Huawei one will be postponed to next year as Huawei is working on a dual edge phone. So if it is indeed postponed than we might see the 820 making its way to this Nexus. Else if it is released this year we might see an 810 under the hood.


810 will be a bad choice, rather the Kirin 950 is excellent, close performance but without the throttle strangling the clockspeed. I'd rather wait than having the 810, that completely turned me off from the OPT in the first place.

Wonder if we'd see force touch, Huawei has the technology running in their Mate S ( you lose Apple  ): Huawei brings Force Touch to its phones before Apple | The Verge


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 15, 2015)

well huawei nexus was spotted on geekbench with snapdragon 810 and 3gb ram. lg nexus will come with snapdragon 620


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> well huawei nexus was spotted on geekbench with snapdragon 810 and 3gb ram. lg nexus will come with snapdragon 620


LG N5 is all but confirmed to come with SD808. SD620 won't come till 2016.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 19, 2015)

Well it seems Huawei model will come with 3GB RAM. So LG one might be 2GB. And the Huawei one is priced damn high. Zauba lists a device named "Angler" which is supposed to be the code name for the HUawei Nexus.

Specs: FOXCOMM HYNIX 3 GB RAM SAMSUNG32GB EMMC LTE.
Price 44975.

This price will go down when ordered in bulk, still I think this phone is going in the 38-40k range


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

Ow man this Huawei nexus looks so ugly. Though that lg one is looking decent and I am holding out for this and Moto x Style.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2015)

As long as the 32GB N5 comes under 25k everything is fine. 64GB should come at max 28k. Any more and it will lose out to Moto X Style.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

Moto suite is always awesome when compared to stock.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2015)

Official: Nexus launch: Google promises ?tasty new treats? at September 29 event | Ars Technica

*i.imgur.com/hZalq1e.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Bring it on. I have money in my hands just give me the reason to spend it.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Bring it on. I have money in my hands just give me the reason to spend it.


Pray the camera turns out good. I just did a ghetto mod on my G2 lens cover and it's taking fantastic pics, better than before. If the camera isn't that good then I'm not spending close to 30k on a SD808 device just for android M and fingerprint scanner.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

tkin said:


> Pray the camera turns out good. I just did a ghetto mod on my G2 lens cover and it's taking fantastic pics, better than before. If the camera isn't that good then I'm not spending close to 30k on a SD808 device just for android M and fingerprint scanner.



That is what worries me as well. I hope we saw a wide aperture camera like the lights of G4. Even if it is close I will be happy coz initial reviews of Moto X shows that it ain't performing well in low light.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 21, 2015)

I saw a video review of the moto x style camera. Except low light without flash the camera is good. It performs poorly only at low light without flash. Beats the OPT camera hands down.

I am more inclined towards the Moto X Style. I can live without the fingerprint scanner and the practicality and functionality of moto suite is awesome.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

If LG puts in a lower resolution G4 camera with all the features in N5 I'll buy it eyes closed. G4 had undoubtedly one of the best if not the best camera in today's world. Don't care about megapixels.


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2015)

*Retail box leaked:*

*i.imgur.com/Usvfbhp.jpg

The names 5X and 6P are verified.


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 29, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2015)

kevz22 said:


> Any updates?



[YOUTUBE]Jc-LEG0T_4c[/YOUTUBE]

Watch live, nothing new yet, they borrowed a couple of features from the Moto X Line, specially the gesture sensing technology.

- - - Updated - - -

*Nexus 5X: *
$379 -  16GB
$429 - 32GB

*Nexus 6P:*
$499 - 32GB
$549 - 64GB
$649 - 128GB

Nexus protect and every other feature like free $50 play store credit won't be available in India as usual. Leaked specs are correct expect the fact that the 6P has an amoled screen.

- - - Updated - - -

*Nexus Protect(Only USA for now):*

You get a second year of warranty coverage and two years of coverage on accidental damage.

$69 for the 5X, $89 for the 6P

- - - Updated - - -

*Marshamllow hits the 5, 6, 7, 9, and Player.*

Nexus 4, eat your heart out.

- - - Updated - - -

*New features for Play music, none for India as usual, yeaay.*

- - - Updated - - -

*Shared album in google photos. Like FB open album.*

- - - Updated - - -

*New Chromecast launched.*

- - - Updated - - -

*Chromecast Audio launched, new device, stream audio via wifi, 3.5mm output jack, rca and optical supported.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2015)

They should compensate for no 50$ play store credit here with 50$ (~= Rs 3300) worth of IEMs, Powerbank, etc. Amazon.in gift voucher would also work.


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2015)

*Chromecast now supports games, use the phone hardware and display on the tv, support for iOS as well.*

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> They should compensate for no 50$ play store credit here with 50$ (~= Rs 3300) worth of IEMs, Powerbank, etc. Amazon.in gift voucher would also work.


This is India, they know we'd buy the phones anyway 

- - - Updated - - -

*Chromecast Audio, $35 only.*

- - - Updated - - -

*New Chromebook Pixel C launched, hybrid tablet with detachable keyboard. Comes with nVidia X1 chipset and Maxwell GPU. The most exciting product launched today. Absolute gorgeous.*


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 29, 2015)

Watched half. Is there SD card? Has Indian pricing been announced?


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2015)

*Pixel C Price:*

32GB, $499
64GB, $599

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Watched half. Is there SD card? Has Indian pricing been announced?


Not mentioned for the Nexuses, I'm sure there won't be any, as the prices for memory upgrade is huge.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2015)

50$ for each 32GB increase? 

32 GB class 10 cards cost under 1k.


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 50$ for each 32GB increase?
> 
> 32 GB class 10 cards cost under 1k.


Hence, no SD card slot. A sucker is born every minute. Hello Moto X Style.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 30, 2015)

Although the 6P looked hideous in the leaks, the official images look good. But with a 40k price tag in India, and 32k for 5X its bye bye Nexus and hello Moto!! I wish the Style is now launched soon


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Although the 6P looked hideous in the leaks, the official images look good. But with a 40k price tag in India, and 32k for 5X its bye bye Nexus and hello Moto!! I wish the Style is now launched soon


October 2nd week. Testing units imported already. 

This isn't a fair comparison at all: LG Nexus 5X vs. Motorola Moto X Style - GSMArena.com

That makes the fingerprint scanner look like its worth 10k. The Nexus 5X is absolutely pathetic. 16GB and 4K? Google copying the bad stuff from Apple. 2700mah battery, meh. Its literally the ugliest phone I have seen in the last 2 years. Only google can think about getting away with a phone as ugly as that. *Polycarbonate unibody? My toothbrush has that.*


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 30, 2015)

tkin said:


> October 2nd week. Testing units imported already.
> 
> This isn't a fair comparison at all: LG Nexus 5X vs. Motorola Moto X Style - GSMArena.com
> 
> That makes the fingerprint scanner look like its worth 10k. The Nexus 5X is absolutely pathetic. 16GB and 4K? Google copying the bad stuff from Apple. 2700mah battery, meh. Its literally the ugliest phone I have seen in the last 2 years. Only google can think about getting away with a phone as ugly as that. *Polycarbonate unibody? My toothbrush has that.*


Yes so am hoping a month within the review units import date. The price looks promising for the review units


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 30, 2015)

What about this guisu ?
Buy Xiaomi Mi4C 2GB RAM 32GB ROM | Xiaomi Mi 4c Price
not a xiaomi fan but the price tag for SD 808 is too good


----------



## ZTR (Sep 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> What about this guisu ?
> Buy Xiaomi Mi4C 2GB RAM 32GB ROM | Xiaomi Mi 4c Price
> not a xiaomi fan but the price tag for SD 808 is too good


China exclusive


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> What about this guisu ?
> Buy Xiaomi Mi4C 2GB RAM 32GB ROM | Xiaomi Mi 4c Price
> not a xiaomi fan but the price tag for SD 808 is too good



If its released in India even below 20k for 32GB version, it would be a good buy (But Xiaomi can price it lower)

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> October 2nd week. Testing units imported already.
> 
> This isn't a fair comparison at all: LG Nexus 5X vs. Motorola Moto X Style - GSMArena.com
> 
> That makes the fingerprint scanner look like its worth 10k. The Nexus 5X is absolutely pathetic. 16GB and 4K? Google copying the bad stuff from Apple. 2700mah battery, meh. Its literally the ugliest phone I have seen in the last 2 years. Only google can think about getting away with a phone as ugly as that. *Polycarbonate unibody? My toothbrush has that.*



5X vs Style ?? Really? One can be considered a smartphone while other is a phablet

People who want a 5" device will not go for X Style

But 5X doesn't look good. Other specs are good. I hope battery life won't be a problem.

But 6.0 doesn't seem an incremental update (after KK, LP was a bit of a jump due to material design but ... )


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 30, 2015)

With a starting price of Rs.31,990 for the 16gig Nexus 5X, I wouldn't be surprised if the prices fall to under 20k in just a couple of months due to below par sales figures. I mean seriously? You have the LG G3 with similar(read, much better) specs retailing for 28k with the added benefit of expandable storage and a superb camera and Google expects people to buy the 5X?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2015)

Nexus 5X and 6P India pricing revealed - GSMArena.com news

Pricing fail from Google. 

100$ extra for base versions.


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2015)

The biggest fail in history of Google, they will not sell a fraction of competitors with this price.

Nexus 6P 32GB: *INR 39,999* - Its okay, if the camera and the Amoled screen draws attention. Otherwise the G4 has a better camera and SD card support.

Nexus 6P 64GB: *INR 42,999* - Maybe okay, but nothing special. Again needs to compete with G4. S6 edge also carries massive brand value compare to Huawei.

Nexus 6P 128GB: *INR 47,999* - Note 5 will murder this biatch. People who spend close to 50k on a phone don't care about core android experience that much. For them the Note 5 will provide much better bang for buck and brand value.

Nexus 5X 16GB: *INR 31,900* - In what universe is this better than X Style and LG G3? Only die hard google fans will buy this and we can count them using fingers.

Nexus 5X 32GB: *INR 35,900* -  4k extra for 16GB? FU Google. This is the cr@ppiest deal.


So google screwed up bad, hope Motorola doesn't get inspired by this failure and ends up pricing the X Style higher than they originally intended.


----------



## the.one (Sep 30, 2015)

tkin said:


> The biggest fail in history of Google, they will not sell a fraction of competitors with this price.
> 
> Nexus 6P 32GB: *INR 39,999* - Its okay, if the camera and the Amoled screen draws attention. Otherwise the G4 has a better camera and SD card support.
> 
> ...



Xiaomi is selling mi4c with similar specs of 5x at half its price. I dont know if fingerprint scanner is worth doubling the amount.


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2015)

the.one said:


> Xiaomi is selling mi4c with similar specs of 5x at half its price. I dont know if fingerprint scanner is worth doubling the amount.


Yes, but I see two problems with mi4c.

1. It's China exclusive and probably won't come to India.
2. No Sd card support and fixed 16GB memory. If this doesn't bother you then for the sake of hardware only Mi4c is a better choice.

Only if you can buy it.


----------



## ankushv (Sep 30, 2015)

Google is aiming to be like Microsoft on the software side and Apple on the hardware side . Complete dominance . High priced inferior hardware and arm twisting other manufacturer's to include the complete gapps package in their phones thereby increasing bloatware (play games, play moves , play books etc etc ...) . Just include the minimum gapps . I'll download whatever I like later as per my requirements .
Google will go downhill in  the eyes of its users , while the company will continue to become richer .


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 30, 2015)

One Plus folks might be rejoicing at this audacious pricing of the Nexuses.


----------



## the.one (Sep 30, 2015)

tkin said:


> Yes, but I see two problems with mi4c.
> 
> 1. It's China exclusive and probably won't come to India.
> 2. No Sd card support and fixed 16GB memory. If this doesn't bother you then for the sake of hardware only Mi4c is a better choice.
> ...




Yes its not in India now. But they can get it here whenever they want to, and going by prices in China it should be less than 20k here.

So if they choose to bring it here with 32gb options, should kill the sales of 5x.


----------



## Superayush (Sep 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nexus 5X and 6P India pricing revealed - GSMArena.com news
> 
> Pricing fail from Google.
> 
> 100$ extra for base versions.



Very very poor pricing by google , was initially in dilemma of moto x style vs nexus 6p but nope not worth the extra 10-12k ..


----------



## Sudh4r (Sep 30, 2015)

I was expecting 5X around the 25k range like the N4, but disappointed.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Sep 30, 2015)

Sudh4r said:


> I was expecting 5X around the 25k range like the N4, but disappointed.



Same with me. I got my N4 imported from US via Package forwarders in Feb 2013. Costed $400 + 1.5k INR.

But then, Rupee was 54.xx against dollar. We're now in 66~67s. :sigh:


----------



## devil'sdouble (Oct 1, 2015)

Funny thing about the price, now the trolls are confused which side to take


----------



## kevz22 (Oct 2, 2015)

6P coming soon on Flipkart!
*www.flipkart.com/nexus-6p?otracker=ch_vn_mobile_promowidget_banner_1_image


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2015)

kevz22 said:


> One Plus folks might be rejoicing at this audacious pricing of the Nexuses.



They probably had inside info about the pricing


----------



## theterminator (Oct 4, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Google is aiming to be like Microsoft on the software side and Apple on the hardware side . Complete dominance . High priced inferior hardware and arm twisting other manufacturer's to include the complete gapps package in their phones thereby increasing bloatware (play games, play moves , play books etc etc ...) . Just include the minimum gapps . I'll download whatever I like later as per my requirements .
> Google will go downhill in  the eyes of its users , while the company will continue to become richer .


Yeah but prices of these phone are still way cheaper than iPhone 6S. Saw that iPhone 6S 16GB will cost approximately ₹60k ...wtf


----------



## the.one (Oct 4, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Yeah but prices of these phone are still way cheaper than iPhone 6S. Saw that iPhone 6S 16GB will cost approximately ₹60k ...wtf




The iPhone 6 also came out at that price.. Nothing new.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 4, 2015)

the.one said:


> The iPhone 6 also came out at that price.. Nothing new.


Yeah it was 56k but this is according to some website 62k 16GB wtf


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Nexus 5x or 6p preorders anyone?


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone planning for 5x preorder on Amazon, because amazon has really a great offers.


> 1) Amazon.in Gift Card worth up to Rs. 4,000 applicable on HDFC credit card EMI transactions
> 
> 2) Free Plantronics M70 Bluetooth Headset
> 
> ...



If you have a HDFC credit card and do an 12 month EMI and preorder from app then
31000 - 4000 - 1000 - 1500 = 24500 + ~2000 worth bluetooth single ear headset

Note: 5000 cashback by GC's


----------



## kevz22 (Nov 4, 2015)

LG Nexus 5x 16 GB Price in India- Buy LG Nexus 5x 16 GB Online on Snapdeal

What's up with this deal? 27k for 5X!?!?!?


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 5, 2015)

kevz22 said:


> LG Nexus 5x 16 GB Price in India- Buy LG Nexus 5x 16 GB Online on Snapdeal
> 
> What's up with this deal? 27k for 5X!?!?!?



good deal but only on 16gb


----------

